# Q-Frame for Hand Quilting



## grammajudy (Nov 11, 2010)

Has anyone used one of the Q-frame hand quilting frames made from PC Pipe?

I just tie the denim quilts I make, laying them on a table to do that. My cousin has one of the Q-frames and I wonder if there is anything someone does not like about them.


----------



## grammajudy (Nov 11, 2010)

I guess they are really called Q-snap quilting frames. I am talking about the floor model.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Yes, I have 2 for hand stitching and the floor frame for quilting... Love them all. Joanne has them on sale sometime in the next few days. I was just looking tonight..


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have one. Much cheaper than the wood frames. I put two of the legs on books so that I get an angle- easier for me to stitch.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I have a Dritz Quilters Floor Frame that is made of PVC. I have had it a couple years and it is still in the box waiting for me to start learning to quilt. I also have an old timy set that was my MILs but who has room for those.


----------



## grammajudy (Nov 11, 2010)

I read on the sewing forum here that Joann's is having a sale, so I checked it out and found they have several different sizes.. I ordered a floor model today. It was $99. there was a coupon for 50% off.. I got a good deal. Anxious for January now so I can use it.


----------

